# a brace for tea!



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

with my old hunter catapult! was out on the way to the shops and there was at least 10 in a group on the side of the byway so i managed 2 nice cocks,one had to be retrieved and as i did the tail feathers shed! lol pics to follow,ive got tea to cook!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

What were they? Turkeys? Good job!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

fish said:


> was out on the way to the shops and there was at least 10 in a group on the side of the byway so i managed 2 nice cocks


Does your family know about your alternative source of income?


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> What were they? Turkeys? Good job!


Pheasants amigo..


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> was out on the way to the shops and there was at least 10 in a group on the side of the byway so i managed 2 nice cocks


Does your family know about your alternative source of income?









[/quote]

LOL!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I got the punchline just didnt want to add into it LOL


----------

